# Return to Black Hawk Down



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Little to much God talk for me but glad it got him through.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I believe there is a WPD guy who was on the ground there as well. Not a Ranger iirc

10th Mtn maybe?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

That's a powerful account. God bless him!
It's amazing how soldiers want to return to the sites of their most horrific tragedies.
My Dad wants to go back to Vietnam. I would think he would never want to see that pit again.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LG sometimes you have to go back to put the memories to sleep.
I went back and I am glad I did.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

lofu said:


> Little to much God talk for me but glad it got him through.


Probably because he is a Chaplain now.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Wanted to stay and finish this but I have to leave home & go back to work. I'll finish it later. I'm just wondering though if when Struecker said to the other guy, "I'll see you on the other side", was the response "Irene", as in the mission?

Thanks much.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

IIRC, Irene was the "go" code to execute the mission.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

it is weird, but sometimes you go back to a place where you almost died just to stare in disbelief you made it out alive.

almost like your checking to make sure it wasn't a dream ( or nightmare )

Kudos to that soldier. someone upstairs likes him


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Dan Stark said:


> I believe there is a WPD guy who was on the ground there as well. Not a Ranger iirc
> 
> 10th Mtn maybe?


Full metal Mita...


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)




----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I leave work, go to Georgia to have dinner w/ a friend, come back & the vid is no longer available. Always a day late & a dollar short! Time to search YouTube.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Shorter version:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Thank you, Frank. I'm still holding out hope I'll be able to view the entire video. I'm hoping one's still floating around. 

BTW, thanks much Frank & Hush for the clarification on my earlier question. You guys rock.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

It was only about nine minutes of excerpts from the film which will be released in September 2013.

http://www.bpfaith.com/


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks again, Frank. I'll definitely watch it when it comes out in Sept.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Even better, is MSGT Paul Howe's Battle of the Black Sea. He is Delta, and said to be the inspiration for Eric Bana's character (Hoot)


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> Even better, is MSGT Paul Howe's Battle of the Black Sea. He is Delta, and said to be the inspiration for Eric Bank's character (Hoot)


Do you have it on DVD? I might have to borrow it from you.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Incredible, Hush. Thanks for the vid.

One book I've read from that whole ordeal was Michael Durant's, _In the Company of Heroes. _I was so intrigued & awe-inspired by him, that it was hard to put the book down. His _Night Stalkers_ book was an excellent read, as well.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

A bit off topic, but have any of you seen Restrepo? Your thoughts?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

kateykakes said:


> A bit off topic, but have any of you seen Restrepo? Your thoughts?


First i've heard of it.

$7.99 on amazon. Might have to check it out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

kateykakes said:


> A bit off topic, but have any of you seen Restrepo? Your thoughts?


Hubby and I saw it. We both really liked it. Tough to watch at some points, but very well done, great way to bring some of the realities of war to light.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> Even better, is MSGT Paul Howe's Battle of the Black Sea. He is Delta, and said to be the inspiration for Eric Bank's *Bana's* character (Hoot)


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

kateykakes said:


> A bit off topic, but have any of you seen Restrepo? Your thoughts?


I think there's a thread on it here somewhere. It was very good, and definitely tough to watch some parts. I highly recommend it. Incidentally, the director was killed in Libya in 2011 during the riots.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

One of the guys I work with was a Ranger on the relief/reinforcement force for Task Force Ranger, sent the day after the firefight.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Hush said:


> Even better, is MSGT Paul Howe's Battle of the Black Sea. He is Delta, and said to be the inspiration for Eric Bank's Bana's *Banadinović's* character (Hoot)


Frank, I know he uses Bana, but... 



right.as.rain said:


> Hubby and I saw it. We both really liked it. Tough to watch at some points, but very well done, great way to bring some of the realities of war to light.


I agree. Very well done & definitely tough to watch at times. I shed many, many tears.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know who the driver worked for, but he lived in the area....I don't think I'd be advertising "hey, 20 years ago we shot the SHIT out if this place".


----------

